# I'VE BEEN ATTACKED!!!!!!



## rooky (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, false alarm apparently.  My bad.  I thought I had been attacked but it was just me paying taxes to some criminal organization called the IRS.  I even called them about it and they were very nice.  They said they'd do whatever they can to make the process as painless as possible.  

I guess they screw people all the time and I am just very sore.


----------



## JIP (Apr 8, 2008)

Well if you don't want to pay taxes I guess you should just top making money.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm taking 600mg of ibprofin every 2 hours they ram rodded me so bad......geez


----------



## rooky (Apr 8, 2008)

hi man. how r u?  hope u r doing well my friend.


----------



## Kawi_T (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't you think its worth it?  I'd rather keep my tax money too, but on the other hand, I'm living pretty good.  People in other countries don't always get to live like we do.  As a matter of fact, people in THIS country (USA) are not living as good as I am.  If you are one of those people, then I'm all in favor of tax relief for you.  But if you look around and are living pretty good, I think you should be thankful.  We're playing with our expensive cameras, not scraping pennies to feed our children, right?  

Just my opinion and not meant to be offensive or directed at anyone in particular.  

OK, my preaching is over, please don't slap me.


----------



## usayit (Apr 9, 2008)

I have no problems with Taxation.....
The issue I have is how our government chooses to spend (or pocket) it.

Ok... my preaching is over.


btw.. its about freakin time they did something about the AMT!  Did mine in Jan.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 9, 2008)

My wife says that one party gives all your tax money away and another party saves it all. Vote wisely


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 10, 2008)

lol...yea vote wisely my friends.  I hate tax season as well...still have not done mine yet.  Well there done...but not sent


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 10, 2008)

If you don't like the IRS you could protest vote for Ron Paul. 

I saw a film called "Freedom to Fascism" by the late Aaron Russo and it stated that every bit of our income tax goes to paying the interest of the loans the federal government borrows from the Federal Reserve. Perhaps occupying other countries is really expensive. 

Problem is; if the income tax was abolished and sales tax went up, the poor would get more poor and more screwed because they would have to pay such a high percentage of their income on the essentials' taxes. If the government was non-interventionist, (both foreign and domestic) maybe they could be supported on the current sales tax alone. 

Also in that video, they say there is no law that requires you to pay an income tax.


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 10, 2008)

Sure wish I were paying the IRS because that would mean I had money coming in rather than living off my savings.  

Think of IRS tax as rent for living in the US.  Check the tax rate of European countries, generally double the US rate plus sales taxes 12-20%, plus wealth taxes and property taxes and and and oh-yes gas taxes of 50%.  Total euro tax is estimated as above 80% which.

you can have my soap box


----------



## Exim (Apr 10, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> I'm taking 600mg of ibprofin every 2 hours they ram rodded me so bad......geez


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't make enough to pay taxes, I get it all back in my returns.


----------



## JIP (Apr 10, 2008)

robitussin217 said:


> Problem is; if the income tax was abolished and sales tax went up, the poor would get more poor and more screwed because they would have to pay such a high percentage of their income on the essentials' taxes. If the government was non-interventionist, (both foreign and domestic) maybe they could be supported on the current sales tax alone.
> 
> Also in that video, they say there is no law that requires you to pay an income tax.


 
Hence the reason that that Steve Forbes freak is one of the biggest proponents of the so called "fair tax" farce.  Also as far as the income tax being illegal I would not try and use that old cannard to not pay your taxes.


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no issue paying my taxes when I think about how well most people live in this country live (generally), but things like the link below really make me annoyed.


----------



## usayit (Apr 10, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I can't make enough to pay taxes, I get it all back in my returns.



I fell on the other side of the coin...  I struggled for a few years then landed 2 high paying jobs (contract and full-time) juggling both and working rear end off... suddenly the government thinks I'm rich and qualified for AMT in 2006.  Most of my deductables including my newborn son, property tax, and mortgage interest were not allowed to be included.  I ended up owing the government close to $10k.   Meanwhile, I work with people who have have a net worth several times somehow paying a less percentage than I.  (I guess I'm just clueless.. when it comes to this stuff.)  

In 2007, they finally made progress updating the AMT law written in the 60s.  I ended up breaking even for the most part (my wife forgot to pay her taxes 1 quarter... GRRRrrrr)  They passed the updated law in 12/2007... just in time.  Sure wish the companies that paid my paychecks would allow me to be lazy and finish a project years to late.    

IMO, I agree taxation is necessary.  In fact, I think we (in the US) are lucky to enjoy the living standards of the past decades.  But as the previous poster pointed out with a link to CNN, I have a problem with how they use the tax payers dollars.  The way things are going in this country, I think our government is way over paid.

..

Remember folks... increasing sales tax is a move towards regressive taxation.  It shifts the  tax burden lower in the food chain.  I used to live in Texas and could never figure out why people were so against putting into place a state income tax to keep sales tax lower.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 10, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> I have no issue paying my taxes when I think about how well most people live in this country live (generally), but things like the link below really make me annoyed.


 

Personally, I wouldn't be to worried about that kind of thing. It's such a rarity that it gets into the news. It's newsworthy solely because it doesn't happen much. How many times do you see news of people being fined for swearing in public? Not very often because it happens too often to be newsworthy.

What annoys me is when people get themselves into debt and end up on payment plans for things. Don't people know how to live within their means any more? I have two credit cards and two debit cards. At the end of the month when the bills come for the credit cards, they're paid off in full. I don't believe in paying interest to anybody!


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 10, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be to worried about that kind of thing. It's such a rarity that it gets into the news. It's newsworthy solely because it doesn't happen much. How many times do you see news of people being fined for swearing in public? Not very often because it happens too often to be newsworthy.



Just because it's not reported (aka newsworthy) frequently, doesn't mean it's not rampant problem.

I have family that worked as contractors for the Federal Government and the amount of our money wasted on a daily basis would boggle your mind.  I personally know of several IT projects where very expensive equipment was purchased before the design requirements were even complete! The hardware either ended up being thrown away, or stashed in a closet so it could depreciate quietly.

This is OUR money they are throwing away, and don't even get me started on W's little middle east occupation he's been working on for ~5 years now. Something like $4 billion dollars and 40 American lives month spent each month over there!


----------



## usayit (Apr 10, 2008)

Rhys.. you think the government wasting tax payer's dollars are a rarity?   More like... it is rare that it gets caught up in the media...  thats a very naive stance.

Government contracts is a big leak of funds and corruption....

How do we expect the people of this country to live within their means if even our own government is incapable of accomplishing that same task.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 10, 2008)

Alternatively...

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Grant me the            serenity 
          to accept the things I cannot change; 
          courage to change the things I can;
          and wisdom to know the difference.[/FONT]


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all - please respect the TPF "no political discussions" guideline. I've removed a link and won't edit anything else if you agree to take it elsewhere....thanks!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 11, 2008)

usayit said:


> I fell on the other side of the coin...  I struggled for a few years then landed 2 high paying jobs (contract and full-time) juggling both and working rear end off... suddenly the government thinks I'm rich and qualified for AMT in 2006.  Most of my deductables including my newborn son, property tax, and mortgage interest were not allowed to be included.  I ended up owing the government close to $10k.   Meanwhile, I work with people who have have a net worth several times somehow paying a less percentage than I.  (I guess I'm just clueless.. when it comes to this stuff.)
> 
> In 2007, they finally made progress updating the AMT law written in the 60s.  I ended up breaking even for the most part (my wife forgot to pay her taxes 1 quarter... GRRRrrrr)  They passed the updated law in 12/2007... just in time.  Sure wish the companies that paid my paychecks would allow me to be lazy and finish a project years to late.
> 
> ...



:shock:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 11, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I can't make enough to pay taxes, I get it all back in my returns.


 

Me too I got like $3500 back.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Me too I got like $3500 back.



WOW! Is that WITH the $600 surplus check?


----------



## usayit (Apr 12, 2008)

Have they started sending out the checks?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 12, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> WOW! Is that WITH the $600 surplus check?


 

Nope they havent started sending those out yet. They are starting the first week in May.


----------

